# Was Albert Einstein an ENTP or INTP?



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I think Einstein was an INTP. Despite our Fe being inferior, we can be quite charming and outgoing, especially as we get older and our Ti informs us more about the kind of behavior that makes other people happy.

Einstein definitely used a ton of Ne, but his formulation of relativity still very much sounds like it was coming from a Ti-dominant place.

As an INTP I relate strongly to how Einstein felt very altruistic and pacifistic, and cared about humanity, despite affective empathy not coming naturally to him. I think ENTPs feel affective empathy more easily but they tend to be somewhat less soft hearted at the same time compared to INTPs.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The Ne Doms are the ones who are ambiverted. Not the Te-doms, or Se-doms.
> Ambiversion is our superpower. Every type has their own.


There's nothing about Ne dom that makes someone ambiverted, it's more like Ne doms like to think they are animadverted because"Oh I could see this possibility and that possibility, because sometimes I'm like this and sometimes I'm like that so I don't know what I am."

I don't buy ambiversion just because extroverts need alone time.

You less commonly see an T type thinking they are a feeler, and see an introvert think they are an extrovert. But you see the other way around more often.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lord Pixel said:


> There's nothing about Ne dom that makes someone ambiverted, it's more like Ne doms like to think they are animadverted because"Oh I could see this possibility and that possibility, because sometimes I'm like this and sometimes I'm like that so I don't know what I am."
> 
> I don't buy ambiversion just because extroverts need alone time.
> 
> You less commonly see an T type thinking they are a feeler, and see an introvert think they are an extrovert. But you see the other way around more often.


Didn't say I needed it. I'm just okay with it. At some point, I do eventually go stir crazy and have to get out amongst people. I generally score just a smidgen more extroverted than introverted, but the difference is very close. For the most part, I can go either way. 

I see type, and cognitive functions, as preferences, not absolutely written in stone. They represent how we _prefer_ to operate, not the only way we can (or do) operate.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Didn't say I needed it. I'm just okay with it. At some point, I do eventually go stir crazy and have to get out amongst people. I generally score just a smidgen more extroverted than introverted, but the difference is very close. For the most part, I can go either way.
> 
> I see type, and cognitive functions, as preferences, not absolutely written in stone. They represent how we _prefer_ to operate, not the only way we can (or do) operate.


As an Ne dom would see it. "It is not one way because it can be multiple ways." Hence your's and other Ne dom's claim of ambiversion.

I know an ENTJ who claims they are ambivert because when in groups they don't talk much, but the reason they don't talk much is because they are not interested in half of the conversations people are having around them lol. I spoke to her and conversation went 90% her talking 10% me talking and she didn't even realize it, ambivert, sureeee.

I know an ESTP who would rather do things than talk, and drink than talk, and smoke weed then talk lol. At first glance she seems introverted but she needs to go out too.

And ENFPs type 4 need to feel special so they call themselves "the most introverted extrovert" to have some special catergory just for them, by putting an Ne twist on the convention of I/E.

I bet introverts who think they are extroverts later realize they are kidding themselves lol.

It's mostly extroverts that play around with the idea that they might not be an extrovert.


----------



## yanyo12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lord Pixel said:


> Are you a ENTP? because it says ENFP.


 Yeah, I was ENFP when first making this profile. I was not even a bit matured, that was years ago. So much has changed, I'm more of my (final form) now. lol


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

800sexy said:


> from many biographies ive read of him and the way he used to think of Ideas
> he seems like an Ne user
> also he was a very charming and very popular person
> Albert Einstein Personality Traits - HRF


Ne dom


----------

